# Alternative Sinedots, Wellenlinien in Photoshop erstellen



## JLo_Smiley (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne Wellenlinien im Photoshop erstellen. Als Beispiel habe ich drei Links:

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...ckgrounds/6193717-wired-motion.php?id=6193717

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...s-abstract/5203110-blue-energy.php?id=5203110

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/concepts-and-ideas/5709080-digital-revolution.php?id=5709080

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wie man solche Bilder erstellt? Ich wäre auch dankbar über Hilfe, nach was ich suchen/googeln muss oder ob es ein Tutorial dazu gibt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Grüsse, Klaus


----------



## whiterussian (18. September 2008)

Nettes Tut dafür: hier entlang


----------

